# Reporting a found suicide and the steps involved thereafter



## Ibb (Sep 29, 2018)

Hey everyone. Bit of a strange request here, and if anybody involved in the medical or law field could help me out, I'd appreciate it. Alternatively, if you know any good places I could ask (threads on reddit... or, somewhere else? I'm not forum savvy), I'd appreciate it.

My question is this: if a hanged body is discovered and the police notified, what usually occurs thereafter? Do cops get a statement from the witness? Review the scene for foul play? Do they leave the body up while investigating? Or is the body taken away by medical/hospital teams? Do they review the identity and try to notify people immediately? 

I've seen enough general oversight in TV shows, but I'd like a clearer idea of what the actual legality is in recovering a found suicide. Thank you for any feedback you can provide.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 29, 2018)

Sorry, I am no expert. I reckon the police always suspect foul play, even if not for long, that is their mind set, but my main purpose posting is to bump you up a bit as no-one has answered after some hours, someone must know better than me.


----------



## Ibb (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks, Olly! I think is one I'll just have to do a little more internet research on my lonesome. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Winston (Sep 30, 2018)

Ibb said:


> ...
> My question is this: if a hanged body is discovered and the police notified, what usually occurs thereafter? Do cops get a statement from the witness? Review the scene for foul play? Do they leave the body up while investigating? Or is the body taken away by medical/hospital teams? Do they review the identity and try to notify people immediately?...



During my law enforcement training, the instructor stressed this scenario.  There is a fetish known as "auto-erotic asphyxiation".  Often, people (usually men) that engage in this activity accidently hang themselves in the process.  It is not a murder, nor a suicide.  
There are usually no witnesses (that would be another fetish).  A coroner's inquest would be held to determine the details surrounding the death.  And the details are important:  Life insurance policies have exclusions for suicide, BUT, if it was an accident... Ka Ching!


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 1, 2018)

Basically what Winston said, plus; Get a statement from the individual who found the body, find out if there's any connection between them and the victim ( Is this person just a hotel housekeeper, a relative or spouse, etc. ), then let the investigators take it from there.

The real grunt work comes from the coroner's people and forensics, not the typical patrol officer. They determine if it's suicide, murder, or "death by misadventure".

As far as notifications go, I never had the "pleasure" of drawing that duty, so I'm not sure where that falls in the scheme of things. Sooner or later though, the family is notified.

P.S. Sorry I didn't see this sooner. I was busy trying to help somebody manage a fouled-up kidnapping, I guess...


G.D.


----------

